

A tale of openness and secrecy: The Philadelphia Story - caf
http://www.physicstoday.org/resource/1/phtoad/v65/i5/p47_s1?bypassSSO=1

======
hsmyers
A more familiar example can be found from 1944 with John Campbell, Analog and
a short story: <http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/John_W._Campbell,_Jr>.

